# The table (or how to overkill)



## K30 (Oct 21, 2022)

In my typical fashion, I set something I shouldn't have on the el cheapo folding table I was using as a work surface a couple years back.  It promptly collapsed on me, and made a huge mess, causing me to rage.  So I decided it was about time to build a real work table that could handle anything I would throw at it.  Then all kind of got out of hand...  Feel free to tell me I suck at welding, because...I suck at welding.

So I got some heavy wall 4x4 tube.  I think it was 3/8" wall if I'm remembering it correctly.



Then, I commenced to making sure it was all going to fit up ok, and clamping bits in place.  Thankfully I have an extremely flat floor.



After sorting out why the breaker kept tripping free on the welder and fixing the the wiring in the junction box up on top of the wall, I promptly caught my favorite greasy hat and part of my hair on fire welding bits together.  A moment of silence for the old John Deere hat 







At this point I should have realized where I was screwing up, but it was too late.  My camshaft was up on a moan, and the wire, she beed feedin'




I had started to get sore, and tired, as I was spending a lot of effort to flop these frames back and forth to get the welding done.  At this point someone with a functional brain would have realized that the frames were up in the area of 225 lbs apeice, and gotten help, or at least planned this out better.  But our hero had gotten a couple hours in, and at least 4 beers down.  No stopping now!

This is pretty much the point where reality and gravity both set in with a vengance.  The frame is now in the area of 600 lbs, and it was wrong side up...  Obviously more beer would be needed to correct the situation.




Sketchy **** began to commence.  But victory was achieved.  The top was pointed up, and the roundy bits were facing down.  Eyes were beginning to cross, the beer farts had started to seep out.  Game was called for the night.  The next morning more extremely sketchyness was undertaken.  The top was lifted by the tractor and dropped onto some pieces of cribbing laid across the frame.  The the farm jack, aka DEATH JACK, was employed to ensure that everyone was killed while slightly lifting the top and booting the timbers out from underneath.  Then it was lowered onto it's home.








Yep, that's a full 4x8 slab of 1 1/2" plate.  I didn't figure I needed to weld it to the frame, the weight alone pretty well keeps it there (1900-ish lbs by it's self).  Plus it can be taken back off if it ever needs to go anywhere; I think one of the KC shops has a blanchard big enough to handle it if I ever feel the need. 

In all seriousness, it's worked out pretty awesome so far.  I don't have to worry about what I put on top of it, and it actually rolls really well.  It takes some effort, but it's really not too hard to push around where you want, and I bet it lasts me 40 years.  Someone will probably inherit it.  I do have some more cross pieces for the bottom, and a sheet of flattened mesh to slap in there to hold all the weldy junk, I just haven't got around to it yet.  I think I have right at $1500 in the thing, not counting my hat.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 21, 2022)

That table could even support itself.
Only $1500?!  Seems cheap these days.
Make sure you find a home for it before you move on. Don't leave it for your wife to deal with.


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 21, 2022)

That’s an impressive table.


----------



## Gaffer (Oct 21, 2022)

I really enjoyed your writeup. Nice job on the table. I'm guessing the weak link is either the casters or concrete floor  That is one stout table!


----------



## K30 (Oct 21, 2022)

> I really enjoyed your writeup. Nice job on the table. I'm guessing the weak link is either the casters or concrete floor  That is one stout table!


Thanks!  I can't remember what the casters were rated at, I think like 4k apiece?  They don't seem to mind so much, as long as you don't run them square at relief joint.


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 21, 2022)

Man, you really skimped on the table top thickness!! That will only hold up a D8 Caterpillar!


----------



## K30 (Oct 21, 2022)

> Make sure you find a home for it before you move on. Don't leave it for your wife to deal with.


Never been married, that's how I get away with this kind of stuff


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Oct 21, 2022)

K30 said:


> In my typical fashion, I set something I shouldn't have on the el cheapo folding table I was using as a work surface a couple years back.  It promptly collapsed on me, and made a huge mess, causing me to rage.  So I decided it was about time to build a real work table that could handle anything I would throw at it.  Then all kind of got out of hand...  Feel free to tell me I suck at welding, because...I suck at welding.
> 
> So I got some heavy wall 4x4 tube.  I think it was 3/8" wall if I'm remembering it correctly.
> View attachment 424132
> ...


This makes me cry..

4x4 tube, fancy leveling casters. So many dollars wasted overbuilding this table that could have gone to tools.

I have a similar table, but shorter, and with massive wheels for when I need to roll around 5 tons of whatever will fit on the table. It sit's in the basement collecting dust because it have to be unbolted to be able to move it


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 21, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> This makes me cry..
> 
> 4x4 tube, fancy leveling casters. So many dollars wasted overbuilding this table that could have gone to tools.
> 
> I have a similar table, but shorter, and with massive wheels for when I need to roll around 5 tons of whatever will fit on the table. It sit's in the basement collecting dust because it have to be unbolted to be able to move it


Not wasted if it's what he wanted.
To each their own right?


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Oct 21, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> Not wasted if it's what he wanted.
> To each their own right?


I was being facetious.


----------



## G-ManBart (Oct 21, 2022)

That's a nice table and your welding doesn't look bad at all!  I have tables from 1" to 1.25" thick and it really makes a difference compared with thinner tables so you're going to like having the thicker top.  Can you share the details on the caster/levelers?  I have a table I want to add something similar to and haven't gotten around to doing much research.

I think you are definitely better off not welding the top to the frame.  I like having the top bolted to the frame at the corners just in case I want/need to lift it....1/2" bolts recessed into the top would be more than enough...just something to consider.


----------



## aliva (Oct 21, 2022)

Now all you have to do is layout a grid pattern and punch some 3/4" holes for hold-downs.
Nice build


----------



## K30 (Oct 21, 2022)

G-ManBart said:


> Can you share the details on the caster/levelers?  I have a table I want to add something similar to and haven't gotten around to doing much research.



I had to go look them up.  1650 lbs per caster it says:  https://a.co/d/3qCK82O


----------



## K30 (Oct 21, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> Man, you really skimped on the table top thickness!! That will only hold up a D8 Caterpillar!


That'll be convenient when I get to building my Killdozer


----------



## G-ManBart (Oct 21, 2022)

K30 said:


> I had to go look them up.  1650 lbs per caster it says:  https://a.co/d/3qCK82O


Nice...that's solid!


----------

